# installation problem



## studyete (Mar 10, 2013)

Halo, I've downloaded amd64 for 9-RELEASE.  I've burned the DVD as the ISO was DVD. But *I* end up with error 19. I googled and found the below solution. 


```
set debug.acpi.disabled="hostres"
boot
```
Or, put the following line into /boot/loader.conf: 

What *I* have done on boot menu, *I* press 2 or esc and then write `set debug.acpi.disabled="hostres"` then *I* pre*s*sed enter and then write `boot` and enter. *B*ut *I* got again the same error 19. Then *I* reboot my PC again and on boot menu, *I* pressed 4 and dis*a*ble ACPI manually. *T*hen *I* got the following error:


```
automatic reboot in 15 sec - press....
```

*T*h*e*n the PC got restart*ed* and returned to the previous menu. How can *I* install freebsd FreeBSD please?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2013)

What kind of hardware are you trying this on?


----------



## studyete (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a desktop PC with the following configuration.

Motherboard: Intel G41
Processor: Intel Dual Core 2.7GHz
RAM: 2GB.


----------



## studyete (Mar 12, 2013)

*C*an any one help with installation please? *D*id *I* download the wrong ISO?


----------



## richw (Mar 16, 2013)

Same issue here, trying to install 9.1 x64.

Specs:
Z77 chipset
SATA2 DVD drive
Two SATA3 SSDs.
16GB RAM
Intel i5 3570K

Error 19 and "?" does show the GEOM managed devices in the system, but it simply won't continue from there.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

What does "simply won't continue" mean?  What are you entering, and what does it do?

Error 19, in general, means "device not found".  It can be caused by several different things.


----------



## studyete (Mar 17, 2013)

After getting the welcome screen, "welcome to FreeBSD", I am pressing 1 from the menu and it goes seems like entering setup FreeBSD.  After a while I'm having report as following:


```
Mounting from cd9660:/dev/iso9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL failed with error 19
Loader variables:
        vfs.root.mountfrom=cd9660:/iso9660/FREEBSDINSTALL
        vfs.root.mountfrom.options=ro
```
After some more reports, I end up with 


```
mountroot>
```

If I press enter, system just take reboot again.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

There are two different threads here.  As I said, "error 19" can be caused by more than one thing, so there may be two different problems.

USB drives, either CD or memory stick, can be detected too late.  The first thing to try is to just wait for ten seconds and press Enter.  If that doesn't work, try typing in what it suggests: cd9660:/iso9660/FREEBSDINSTALL.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 17, 2013)

It is most probably the correct ISO.  I downloaded on Windows 7 the same ISO and then burned it to DVD.  It installed to a Toshiba L775 laptop without an issue.  I am wondering if maybe in the process of burning or getting the image there was some sort of corruption.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 6, 2013)

I tried all the above and always hangup at prompt: `mountroot>` I know the dvd works because I did a install on a pentium 4 machine. Version is 9.1 i386-dvd1.iso.

Am I forced to use the ia64-disc1.iso because the machine I'm having a problem with is a core2? The DVD drive has the sata interface but why would that matter.

Another question: why is the i386-dvd1.iso sized at 2.2GB and the ia64-disc1.iso sized at 773MB?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2013)

ia64 is for the dead Intel Itanium architecture.  i386 is for 32-bit Intel and AMD x86 processors, and amd64 is for 64-bit x86 processors.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What does "simply won't continue" mean?  What are you entering, and what does it do?
> 
> Error 19, in general, means "device not found".  It can be caused by several different things.


When I try to install from a dvd with either the 32 or 64 bit 9.2 version It always gets stuck at 
	
	



```
mountroot
```
 because of error 19. At the prompt 
	
	



```
?       List valid disk boot devices
```
 the list shows hard disk slices from three of my disk drives but the cd drive is missing. That is weird because the software got this far by reading from the DVD in the CD drive.

Tried:

```
set debug.acpi.disable="hostres"
```

Then:

```
cd9660:/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL
```

Then:
"wait for ten seconds and press Enter"

Something is not right in the install software when it tries to load from a dvd drive with a SATA interface which is what my machine has. It is a core2 with intel motherboard and 2gig of ram.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 8, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There are two different threads here.  As I said, "error 19" can be caused by more than one thing, so there may be two different problems.
> 
> USB drives, either CD or memory stick, can be detected too late.  The first thing to try is to just wait for ten seconds and press Enter.  If that doesn't work, try typing in what it suggests: cd9660:/iso9660/FREEBSDINSTALL.



Is it:
cd9660:/iso9660/FREEBSDINSTALL
or
cd9660:/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL


----------

